# Millionärin (70) adoptiert Daniel Küblböck



## DER SCHWERE (17 Nov. 2012)

Millionärin (70) adoptiert Daniel Küblböck

„DSDS“-Schreck Daniel Küblböck hat eine neue Mami.

Daniel Küblböck (27) wurde von einer deutschen Millionärin adoptiert. Beide leben die meiste Zeit auf Mallorca.

Sie ist 70 Jahre alt, wohlhabend und hat ihn heimlich adoptiert. Obwohl seine Eltern noch leben!

Der schrägste Vogel im deutschen Musik-Geschäft hat ein neues Nest gefunden. Und eine neue Mami.

„DSDS“-Schreck Küblböck, dessen leibliche Eltern noch gesund und munter sind, hat mit seiner neuen Mami auch echt Glück gehabt. Sie heißt Frau Kaiser und ist auf Mallorca eine lokale Größe. Sie besitzt rund 50 Ferienwohnungen und eine Finca. 






Vater Günther Küblböck sagt zur überraschenden Adoption: „Er ist alt genug und muss selber wissen, was er tut. Er wohnt in Spanien und hat da eine alleinstehende Frau kennengelernt. Da kann so was passieren.“

Die 70-Jährige ist angeblich ledig und hat keine Kinder – außer das eine jetzt natürlich: Daniel KAISER-Küblböck.

Der schrille Star trägt seine neue Mami sogar schon im Namen. Ganz offiziell. Im Impressum seiner Homepage heißt Daniel bereits „Kaiser-Küblböck“.

Hintergrund: Bei Adoptionen muss der Name des neuen Elternteils komplett angenommen oder zumindest als Doppelname geführt werden. Daniel Kaiser-Küblböck lebt nun auch die meiste Zeit auf Mallorca.
Er nahm sich dort eine eigene Wohnung, spielt oft und gerne Golf. Er soll, so heißt es, finanziell unabhängig sein. 


2003 noch das Quietsche-Entchen bei Bohlens „Deutschland sucht den Superstar“, leitet Kaiser-Küblböck heute eine eigene Firma. Seine „Positive Energie GmbH“ betreibt unter anderem Solaranlagen.

HAT DER SÄNGER KRACH MIT SEINER ECHTEN FAMILIE?

Sein Vater zu BILD: „Nein. Es hat auf alle Fälle keine familiären Gründe.“ Und auch Daniels Management sagt: „Er hat ein sehr gutes Verhältnis zu seinen richtigen Eltern, wird sie auch an Weihnachten besuchen.“

MAMMA MIA!

Eine Freundin des Sängers zu BILD: „Daniel nennt seine Adoptiv-Mutter ganz liebevoll ‚Omi‘.“


Quelle: Bild.de​


----------



## General (17 Nov. 2012)

Dachte er wäre Erwachsen geworden


----------



## comatron (17 Nov. 2012)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Er wohnt in Spanien und hat da eine alleinstehende Frau kennengelernt. Da kann so was passieren.“
> ​



rofl3rofl3rofl3:WOW::WOW:

Na dann viel Spaß !


----------



## TobiasB (17 Nov. 2012)

Wieder so eine BILD Nachricht und in China fällt ein Sack auf meiN Ei.
Selbe Storyx andere Name


----------



## AlexG80 (17 Nov. 2012)

Die will bestimmt einen Mann aus dem machen!


----------



## Max100 (17 Nov. 2012)

AlexG80 schrieb:


> Die will bestimmt einen Mann aus dem machen!




Wird ja auch Zeit


----------



## Brian (17 Nov. 2012)

Irgendwie passt die verrückte Story zu ihm  ,trotzdem alles sehr merkwürdig,gruss Brian


----------



## hager (17 Nov. 2012)

sowas macht doch nachdenklich lol3happy010lol3happy010lol3happy010


----------



## krawutz (18 Nov. 2012)

In _den_ Kübel möchte ich nicht böcken müssen.


----------



## JayP (18 Nov. 2012)

Mensch dieser Küblböck, der hat es einfach drauf. 

Erst angeblich reich durch Ökostrom und jetzt noch reicher durch "Altenpflege"!

Wahrscheinlich hat er der Omi was vorgesungen und die hätte alles unterschrieben nur damit er mit
dem "Gesang" aufhört.


----------



## fredclever (19 Nov. 2012)

Infos die die Welt *NICHT BRAUCHT*


----------



## chris85 (20 Nov. 2012)

Haha wie krank muss man dafür denn bitte sein. Das gilt für den Kaiser Kübelköck und die Kaiser Granny gleichermaßen. Würd mal tippen Demenz triff Idiotie.


----------



## Fuchs2010 (20 Nov. 2012)

Also ich suche auch noch eine Millionärin, darf auch 80+ sein!


----------



## Punisher (20 Nov. 2012)

ich würde mich auch von einer Millionärin adoptieren lassen


----------



## rumbiak (20 Nov. 2012)

hoffentlich wird sie 100, dann kuckt er blöd


----------



## tamoo24 (21 Nov. 2012)

Irgendwie schafft er es immer wieder sich selbst an Absurdität zu übertreffen,
das muß man auch erstmal schaffen.


----------



## tommie3 (21 Nov. 2012)

Halten sich Omis neuerdings keine Pudel mehr?


----------



## astrosfan (22 Nov. 2012)

> Er wohnt in Spanien und hat da eine alleinstehende Frau kennengelernt. Da kann so was passieren.


Adoption, Eltern leben noch, finanziell unabhängig, er nennt sie "Omi", Hallo Frau Kaiser???
WTF??


----------



## chris85 (22 Nov. 2012)

astrosfan schrieb:


> Adoption, Eltern leben noch, finanziell unabhängig, er nennt sie "Omi", Hallo Frau Kaiser???
> WTF??



Perfekte Zusammenfassung.


----------



## useruser (22 Nov. 2012)

Der Teufel sch... immer auf den größten Haufen!


----------



## hotsexygirl (23 Nov. 2012)

einfach nur peinlich


----------



## mloranz (15 Dez. 2012)

Dumm ist der der dummes tut !


----------

